# 72nd/Gordon Park Vehicle Break In



## Seadoocaptain (Jul 25, 2016)

Fished out of 72nd today from 4-7:30 pm (got skunked) and got back to my van with some of the windows busted out and a couple of dudes in a silver SUV sitting in a parked SUV in the parking lot. Felt very strange so I made my way back to my boat at the docks and called the police. Cleveland Police didn't even show- after waiting an hour for them.. Called the park rangers and 4 showed up in 5 minutes. It's sort of weird that they broke out my headlights as well as my windshield and back windows (was thinking maybe I ran over some duck decoys out there?!)... Nothing was taken from inside as far as I can tell, think I was coming in as it was happening.. All i gotta say, if your fishing out of CLE after dark be sure to carry or be on the high alert.


----------



## Kevin05 (Sep 23, 2014)

I’m pretty sure no duck hunters out there would take it to that extreme. That sucks I used to leave the doors unlocked when we fished out there at night figured If they want to get in might save a window.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Dang sorry to hear that. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustard man (Apr 5, 2017)

Bad news man. Sorry to hear this.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Wtf? Sounds like you unintentionally pissed off the wrong dude! Any road rage incidents on your way to the ramp ? Not your normal car break in!


----------



## Queen Bee (Feb 22, 2010)

rangerpig250 said:


> Wtf? Sounds like you unintentionally pissed off the wrong dude! Any road rage incidents on your way to the ramp ? Not your normal car break in!


sorry to hear that captain i have to agree with rangerpig some body just may have been tracking you ,but you never know lots of idiots out there thats got nothing better to do than steal some ones joy sorry for your loss man.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Thin the heard! If u don’t agree your the solution your problem to


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

brad crappie said:


> Thin the heard! If u don’t agree your the solution your problem to


Please explain


----------



## Seadoocaptain (Jul 25, 2016)

rangerpig250 said:


> Wtf? Sounds like you unintentionally pissed off the wrong dude! Any road rage incidents on your way to the ramp ? Not your normal car break in!


Right, the rangers asked if I had any mistresses that knew I was going fishing? I was thinking road rage, but they had to do it at least 3 hours after I got to the ramp- doubt someone would come back still pissed off! I left my headlights on so my van was probably dead when they were attempting this break in. My door locks are really funny and you can only open them from one door with the power on. I think they may have gotten frustrated trying to get in.. The windows they broke were tempered and stayed together on the bottom halfs and would not have allowed them to climb in. 

Weirdest thing thats ever happened to me.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

rangerpig250 said:


> Please explain


Kip your a cop the worthless that drains this country!


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

brad crappie said:


> Kip your a cop the worthless that drains this country!


 you are correct, I am, but your statement left me confused and maybe I took it wrong. In this particular case what is it you’re suggesting? He start blasting away at the silver SUV because it contained questionable individuals that may or may not have damaged his vehicle?


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

wow sorry to hear seadoo that really sucks...


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

rangerpig250 said:


> you are correct, I am, but your statement left me confused and maybe I took it wrong. In this particular case what is it you’re suggesting? He start blasting away at the silver SUV because it contained questionable individuals that may or may not have damaged his vehicle?


No those who did it!


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Seadoocaptain said:


> Fished out of 72nd today from 4-7:30 pm (got skunked) and got back to my van with most of the windows busted out and a couple of dudes in a silver SUV sitting in a parked SUV in the parking lot. Felt very strange so I made my way back to my boat at the docks and called the police. Cleveland Police didn't even show- after waiting an hour for them.. Called the park rangers and 4 showed up in 5 minutes. It's sort of weird that they broke out my headlights as well as my windshield and back windows (was thinking maybe I ran over some duck decoys out there?!)... Nothing was taken from inside as far as I can tell, think I was coming in as it was happening.. All i gotta say, if your fishing out of CLE after dark be sure to carry or be on the high alert.


Pretty sad situation all the way around from the break-in,to the mention of possible duck hunters.

The only thing a duck hunter is going to break is the ice in the ramp allowing you to follow them out.
Hope you get the answer your looking for as to why this happened.

good luck


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

Someone posted on here a while ago that they wish the fall brawl didn’t exist because it’s promoting a bunch of people on the water and that some of these fall brawl fisherman don’t recognize a decoy spread and run their planer boards right through the decoys. It was a joke in reference to that post. Captain, anytime you make general statements about a group
of people, someone will be rightfully offended and that happened here. It doesn’t matter what it is. 

To lighten the mood, let’s make some generalizations about car thieves though. We don’t care if we offend criminals. Hopefully none of us here are in this group. Picture yourself as a thief having a bad day. Their job is to simply trip the door lock, grab whatever is available and get out of there undetected. This thief encounters your van. He door open and flips the power door switch with a coat hanger. Nothing happens. ‘I’ll show him’ he says as he busts one of the windows only to find he still can’t gain entry. Only a key will unlock this van and our thief is not going to crawl thru the window. At this point he reaches in sees there’s nothing in the center console or globe box. ‘All this work and risking getting caught for nothing?’ Now our thief is raging. He’s a common thief and lacks control over their own emotions. He proceeds to break all glass on the vehicle because he’s taking it personally. I think this is what happened. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

dgfidler said:


> Someone posted on here a while ago that they wish the fall brawl didn’t exist because it’s promoting a bunch of people on the water and that some of these fall brawl fisherman don’t recognize a decoy spread and run their planer boards right through the decoys. It was a joke in reference to that post. Captain, anytime you make general statements about a group
> of people, someone will be rightfully offended and that happened here. It doesn’t matter what it is.
> 
> To lighten the mood, let’s make some generalizations about car thieves though. We don’t care if we offend criminals. Hopefully none of us here are in this group. Picture yourself as a thief having a bad day. Their job is to simply trip the door lock, grab whatever is available and get out of there undetected. This thief encounters your van. He door open and flips the power door switch with a coat hanger. Nothing happens. ‘I’ll show him’ he says as he busts one of the windows only to find he still can’t gain entry. Only a key will unlock this van and our thief is not going to crawl thru the window. At this point he reaches in sees there’s nothing in the center console or globe box. ‘All this work and risking getting caught for nothing?’ Now our thief is raging. He’s a common thief and lacks control over their own emotions. He proceeds to break all glass on the vehicle because he’s taking it personally. I think this is what
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

WhTever happened, there was rage involved. They were so angry they didn’t care if they got caught momentarily. This would make a good ‘We covered it’ commercial for Allstate!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Or he got busted with his buddies old lady!


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...my op... just a punk!

Tight lines and keep on keeping on.

Don.


----------



## Tommy84 (Aug 15, 2017)

Hate to be that guy, but the insurance company would be, “we, are farmers, bump ba da bump bump bump bump.” Lol.


----------



## Raider16 (Oct 19, 2016)

Whatever the story it’s a cowardly act, sorry to hear of this.


----------



## Seadoocaptain (Jul 25, 2016)

I was trying to lighten the mood with the a"duck decoys" comment, glad someone got it. They only broke 2 out of 6 of my van windows and put a nice splinter in the corner of my windshield that looks a lot like a bullet hole!!! The headlights had the rangers and I scratching our heads, especially when I told them I was happily married lol. ALL IN ALL it sucks but the main point of this post was to make sure everyone understands that Gordon Park and Edgewater are not safe places after dark and to be on your toes when loading and unloading there!


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

kinda sucks for those involved thanks for the heads up takes some clankers to break the windows and headlights 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin05 (Sep 23, 2014)

If the headlights were left on they may have smashed them to make it darker around them? That’s the only reason I would think. That sucks we fished Thursday out of there did real good. 29 walleye one steel and lost a nice steel. Biggest walleye 9.5 lbs. 75-100 on bandits 30/30 2oz p10. Blue chrome sour grape and new bandit color orange head and green body was the best 51 ft of water 1.3 best speed. Parked next to the broken glass figured they wouldn’t have the balls to do it two days in a row


----------



## mmtchell (Jul 9, 2014)

Not to change the topic but Thursday around 10am I was running inside the breakwall from 72nd to the Cuyahoga river to troll with the waves back to 72nd out side the wall,,, and I rode by a set of decoys with nobody there on the inside of the wall ,,, I'm no duck hunter but I always thought they pulled there decoys after hunting ....


----------



## Ohio Snake (Oct 1, 2018)

mmtchell said:


> Not to change the topic but Thursday around 10am I was running inside the breakwall from 72nd to the Cuyahoga river to troll with the waves back to 72nd out side the wall,,, and I rode by a set of decoys with nobody there on the inside of the wall ,,, I'm no duck hunter but I always thought they pulled there decoys after hunting ....


I'm sure they were around somewhere. Maybe running to the bathroom, or drop someone off. You aren't allowed to leave decoys out overnight, except in special cases...


----------



## mlkostur (Apr 27, 2015)

Seado capt is a great guy who I have worked with. He is newer to fishing for eyes and SH and has quickly gone from getting to my advice to giving me valuable advice. He puts time in on the water and has crushed the learning curve. I think he had a random case of bad luck that could have happened to anyone. For all those on the forum, let’s remember we are all on the same team. Let’s stick together and watch out for each other. I have been there when I feel as comfortable as my backyard but at other times kinda uncomfortable. I know Seado cpt has been there for other fellow fishermen he had never met at e72nd when things seemed a “little off.” Be safe on and of the water everyone and stick together. Hope to back on the water soon. The big girls and SH are hitting!


----------



## pawcat (Oct 24, 2011)

get a dash cam


----------



## SPLMAX SAM (Jul 10, 2010)

Old skool thieves will bash out the vehicle lights in an effort to disable a car alarm by shorting wires together - might be what happened here

Did your wife’s boyfriend know you were fishing ?

Sorry for you loss - that totally sucks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

pawcat said:


> get a dash cam


Thieves like small objects they can sell. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I started making sure nothing important was in my truck and just leaving the doors unlocked. I'd rather just have them figure out nothing is in my truck than have windows busted out. None of these scumbags are looking to steal a vehicle so screw it I'd rather lessen the chances of destruction. I know at least once last year someone went in but didn't matter. I'm getting mor worried about the trailer disappearing at this point I've heard a couple instances of trailers stolen. That would be the worst totally screwed at that point its not like people have spares


----------



## real reeltime (Jun 30, 2009)

If u fish out of Gordon it's just a matter of time before u c something bad or it happens to u. Last time I went out of Gordon was in the summer of 1992. Came back from fishing and trailer was there but no suburban. Week later we used uncles truck, came back from fishing, truck and trailer were gone and ours weren't the only ones that week.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

real reeltime said:


> If u fish out of Gordon it's just a matter of time before u c something bad or it happens to u. Last time I went out of Gordon was in the summer of 1992. Came back from fishing and trailer was there but no suburban. Week later we used uncles truck, came back from fishing, truck and trailer were gone and ours weren't the only ones that week.


That was city owned then, after that state and now Metroparks, it is patrolled now more than ever in it's history. Wherever you are going to fish now there is just as good of a chance of something bad happening.....but I am glad you're not there plugging up the lot and catching the giant walleyes!!!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## B Ron 11 (Jul 14, 2012)

I just retired this year and have fished Gordan Park and Edgewater numerous times. Have never had a issue. Day or night. Go up to Mosquito and someone steals my gas. I feel something can happen anywhere. Been launching there since I was a kid with my dad. No problems. I’m I just lucky?


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...I've shore fished the 55th/72nd area 5 times in the past 2 months with 2 trips arriving before 5 am. And with every trip have seen metro police either driving through or parked somewhere in the lots...back in October I googled these places and came across a description/information page...and it ended with area after dark is a rough neighborhood...something to that effect. Trying to find what I read...and post it.

...I'm not really afraid of too much and would like to think i can handle myself given any situation...i grew up in Cleveland having lived on east 54th street and fleet Avenue...plus a couple other locations up there. I fish alot by myself and try to vigilant a much as I can. My 1st 3 trips up there were after sun up and last 2 well before sun up. Any way nowadays STUFF can/will happen...shoot even while parked in a main ranger lot out at westbranch I've had my car messed with...

Don.


----------



## CRPPIE PARIDISE (Dec 27, 2014)

Sad that you have to buy a beater to park down there just so you can enjoy yourself without any worries Cleveland real changed for the better but always gonna be assholes sorry to here about all your trouble .


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

this is hapening in all USA,the criminal's are protected with law you can not touch them.

injoy your life go fishing any time any place.

i park van on my dryway i am going shoping and the window is brouken,i fix the window turn the van,next month second window was brouken,when i call cop's they come out when i ask them who is going to pay for that they laft and say you.i asked them to take finger print and cop told me they are not dooing that,why they come out ? create more hours for theyr overtime ?

now i should be afraid to go home,no i go home leave my van open and i have to disconect baterie every time.

do not let scum bags interfeere with your life.

goverment force you to have car insurance,insurance company pay people to bust cars,that way they can rise your insurence to make beter profit.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

the cop's and rangers shoud be runing unmark cars and sit in one corner weth camera and park second vehicle in mitell and put few dolars on dash bord and on top funktion cell phone,they can tape the theef's and if they run they can track the phone.
but that is to easy to liminate the theef's.


----------



## stampman60 (Jan 12, 2015)

Place a junker in the lot and connect a trip wire on the doors with something special on the end of it.


----------



## Seadoocaptain (Jul 25, 2016)

I was thinking the same thing- The metroparks or Cleveland should set up a bait car with cameras in the various parking lots and catch some of this trash who ruin it for everybody. Couldn't hurt!

The more i've told my story to people about this break in, the more stories I hear from people who have had their cars/trucks/trailers/boats messed with at Cleveland launch ramps.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

the city and the county should be responsible for your safety,and pay for all demige.not you or insurance.
if the money were coming from they pocket then they will solve the problem.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

HappySnag said:


> the city and the county should be responsible for your safety,and pay for all demige.not you or insurance.
> if the money were coming from they pocket then they will solve the problem.


Riiiiiiight, they should also be responsible for the cost if someone breaks into your house, or maybe If someone hacks your credit card, or maybe if someone keys your car at the grocery store!!! Really ???


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

rangerpig250 said:


> Riiiiiiight, they should also be responsible for the cost if someone breaks into your house, or maybe If someone hacks your credit card, or maybe if someone keys your car at the grocery store!!! Really ???


YES i wonet responsibility no exquses.
cop make 60K a year and he make on overtime 70 K,no work only 40 hours a week and hire second cop for 40 hours.
whot the cop do for me ? i do not need him for anything,
they broke in my van and cop come out write the report and did not wonet to take finger print.why ? hi is protecting the criminal while he waist time with report and geting paid overtime.
whot the insurance do for you nothing just rip you off.
if you run sosaiety and taking tax you should protect these people if you are anable to do that then you are not qualify to run that job,do not mather how many degrees you have.
i know only what is right and what is wrong not maybee.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

HappySnag said:


> YES i wonet responsibility no exquses.
> cop make 60K a year and he make on overtime 70 K,no work only 40 hours a week and hire second cop for 40 hours.
> whot the cop do for me ? i do not need him for anything,
> they broke in my van and cop come out write the report and did not wonet to take finger print.why ? hi is protecting the criminal while he waist time with report and geting paid overtime.
> ...


I see, so the Cleveland cop or the Park Rangers sole responsibility is to watch the 72nd ramp parking lot? You believe that their day to day job work load allows them to sit and watch that lot all day and all evening? The last 3 trips I’ve made to the ramp I’ve seen the PD, a Ranger or ODNR. That’s more than ANY other ramp or park I’ve ever been to! It’s no secret that stuff happens at that ramp, and I know when it happens to me I’ll be equally as pissed, but to have an expectation that their should be a cop there 24/7 is completely unrealistic, and it’s even more unrealistic to think that the city, county or Parks should be responsible for paying for the loss is even more unrealistic !


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

rangerpig250 said:


> I see, so the Cleveland cop or the Park Ranger has a sole responsibility to watch the 72nd ramp parking lot? You believe that their day to day job work load allows them to sit and watch that lot all day and all evening? The last 3 trips I’ve made to the ramp I’ve seen the PD, a Ranger or ODNR. That’s more than ANY other ramp or park I’ve ever been to! It’s no secret that stuff happens at that ramp, and I know when it happens to me I’ll be equally as pissed, but to have an expectation that their should be a cop there 24/7 is completely unrealistic, and it’s even more unrealistic to think that the city, county or Parks should be responsible for paying for the loss is even more unrealistic !


everything is realistic,you just have to be willing to do that.
if the criminall get cuth he should pay for demige and pay for the cop operation.
criminall he has no money what you would say,
i say he has liver ,blood ,bone merow and he should be mandatory donating not what the lawyer is saying.
this is pure justice,if you steel you ofeering to donate,noubady send you there,and you were not doing that from hunger.
if your credit card get hacket in store,the store is responsible.
if your car is stolen from moll that is privet property then the moll is responsible.

how the criminal go around ? he drive.
when you steel your drivers license should be taken for 10 years and you should were encle monitor .this way baby siter know where you at and your permit is only going to work and home jail for 10 years.
yeh the justice put you in jail and making 50K on him to get payd from tax money.
no you sit in home jail.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

HappySnag said:


> everything is realistic,you just have to be willing to do that.
> if the criminall get cuth he should pay for demige and pay for the cop operation.
> criminall he has no money what you would say,
> i say he has liver ,blood ,bone merow and he should be mandatory donating not what the lawyer is saying.
> ...


This is getting sillier by the minute, we share different opinions so we’ll leave it at that.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

rangerpig250 said:


> This is getting sillier by the minute, we share different opinions so we’ll leave it at that.


when you steel your drivers license should be taken for 10 years and you should were encle monitor

what is sillier abouth that?
you just liminate the criminals to go around to have more chances to steel.

no hard feeling i am only pointing out how the problem can be solved.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

I think what he is trying to say, is take away some privileges that we all take for granted. Hit them where it hurts. He saying jail time means nothing to them. Something needs to be done. I’m just not sure what.


----------



## OhioMadMan (May 16, 2004)

If we'd cut their hands off when they get caught stealing. I don't think they would do it again.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

HappySnag said:


> when you steel your drivers license should be taken for 10 years and you should were encle monitor
> 
> what is sillier abouth that?
> you just liminate the criminals to go around to have more chances to steel.
> ...


Good ideas but nothing like that is going to happen based on basic human rites. The law system is there to protect the rites of everyone even the criminals. Not that I agree with it all the time. But your basically describing another form of government and it is not democracy.

Cleveland Metroparks has 18 reservations with 23,000 acers across cuyahoga county. Some of it is on the outer edges of adjacent counties. They maybe have 6 to 10 rangers on any given night shift. (I am going to guess less) It can be an hour to get from one side of the county to the other. They do a prety good job from what I see. The city of cleveland didn't have the resources to maintain or patrol the lake front parks so they leased the land to the metroparks. Take a look at edgewater, wendy park and whiskey island.

It's a long ways from where it was. It could be worse.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

where the money will come from patroling ramp ? guy can be 24/7.
how much cost to save one overdose ?how many we have in cleveland and Cuyahoga county ?
cleveland pay the bill from aur tax money.
the perents should pay the bill.

cop is ticketing people for speed.for profit not for safety.
what is more important protect human and property or go make profit from ticketing people drive?
if they create acident,then give them ticket .

if the criminal can not drive and has ancle monitor hi can not make crime.

the system protect criminals more then good working people paying tax.why?

the judge and lawers make money from that.

who is judge ? he was lawers bigest theef in town everybody was afraid off him and they make him judge and lawers work with him they steall bouth from system.
when is ritaierment at 65 ,every person at 65 should be out from publick work,we have planty smart people to replace them,if they stay in ofice they build conection and cover for each othet to rip the system off.

when criminall brake law he lost all his rights.
you have no rights to protect your property and yourself,you can only call cop and he can not do anything.
people pay for security in their houses and busines and is tied up to cops,30 000 times they show up 1 hour after the alarm was trigered.
you call 911 and they put you on hold for 10 minutes,they kill you clean your hose and then cop will show up to write the report.
that is all what you get with corupted system.
guy from cleveland oficials has securyty for his protection and TV 8 cut the sucuryty guy driving the oficals wife shoping payd with our tax,he should be on the street.


----------



## Camo tow (Jul 19, 2012)

I feal sam ase rangerpig


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Camo tow said:


> I feal sam ase rangerpig


we need exacly same law, like when you go fishing and you bring 2 eyes over limit.
what is your right ?
you have to pay for the ticket,becose you broke the law.
you can hire the best lawer in USA,he can not get you off the hook only if he find crooket judge.

if you pay for criminall created demige then you have right to say somting,but if you not wiling to pay for criminal demige.you are not responsible for anything,and you have no right to say anything.
everyone who proteckt criminall should pay seadoocaptain for the demige,but we will have lots off tolk but find not one whoo will do that.


----------



## Camo tow (Jul 19, 2012)

HappySnag said:


> we need exacly same law, like when you go fishing and you bring 2 eyes over limit.
> what is your right ?
> you have to pay for the ticket,becose you broke the law.
> you can hire the best lawer in USA,he can not get you off the hook only if he find crooket judge.
> ...


OOKA


----------



## tm1669 (Apr 27, 2007)

When State Parks had 72nd and Edgewater they had 1 ranger on night shift that covered from Mentor Headlands to Edgewater and every State Park in between. Talk about having your ass hanging out in the wind. 
With Metroparks taking over things have gotten 100% better. I dont know how many rangers they have on each shift but has anyone gone to the Edgewater live events recently? There have to be 40+ rangers working them. Very few problems also. 
That would never have been possible with the State owning things. 
Its a shame the vehicle got broken into but there is just no way possible to stop all crime from happening. Especially on the east side of Cleveland.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Camo tow said:


> OOKA


people in jail use drugs ? how the drugs get there in perfect system,
can you explain that.
people operate crime ring from jail with cell phone,how the phone get there,sombody is making profit.

democratik system will die.
look at Venesuela,Yemen and All comunist =democratic countries where they went.

the Mafia operated in 1920,comunist pick that up 1940 and USA goverment from 1980.
if you never live in another country you have no idea what is life.
i love USA but for me there is no room for criminals and crooket politicion,
cleveland sewer and water bill double last year,they have 30 people in sewer districkt make 100K and benefits,they got cut pumping company gass my tax money to they cars.

you pay more for sewer and water then gass and electricity,
propably they start driling water,they double the tax on house for one purpose they can make beter salary,they do not care abouth the people,how much are cyti benefits ?

criminals are on city payrol patching the city streets $40 an hour they get payd 8 hours and they work 2 to 3 hours a day,if you do not beleve that call TV8 and they provide you with evidance,every body know that but nothing is done.their are theefs from top to botom.

that what you call criminall rights.

only unest system will survive and every body has to know what is right and what is wrong.

go on PBS and watch how Kentucky goverment riped of teachers 401 K,that will open yours eyes where are yours rights.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

tm1669 said:


> When State Parks had 72nd and Edgewater they had 1 ranger on night shift that covered from Mentor Headlands to Edgewater and every State Park in between. Talk about having your ass hanging out in the wind.
> With Metroparks taking over things have gotten 100% better. I dont know how many rangers they have on each shift but has anyone gone to the Edgewater live events recently? There have to be 40+ rangers working them. Very few problems also.
> That would never have been possible with the State owning things.
> Its a shame the vehicle got broken into but there is just no way possible to stop all crime from happening. Especially on the east side of Cleveland.


we can fix that,but first we have to fix the justice system.
when you cath criminal he should pay to metropark $1000 and pay for demige to vehicles,minimum payment to the owner,dealers estiment to fix $ price or $1000,the cyti should pay that out next day and they can colect from theef.

if the cop catch the theef the money go to city,if ranger the money go to metropark.


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

HappySnag said:


> we can fix that,but first we have to fix the justice system.
> when you cath criminal he should pay to metropark $1000 and pay for demige to vehicles,minimum payment to the owner,dealers estiment to fix $ price or $1000,the cyti should pay that out next day and they can colect from theef.
> 
> if the cop catch the theef the money go to city,if ranger the money go to metropark.


Sounds good in theory, why do you think they are thieves? They have no money and you would not be able to collect from them.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

PDNaz said:


> Sounds good in theory, why do you think they are thieves? They have no money and you would not be able to collect from them.


the money come from perents,if they did not tolk to him for 10 years they are off the hook.
the criminall has liver,blood,bone marow,court can force him to donate and recoperate the money.
how much cost liver?plenty money to cover everything.

when he do crime he is offering that,we did not force him to do that.

people whoo kill should be disasembled for parts,and everyone who serve life shoud be on parts list.

the guy shot the kids in school in florida,he should go to parts list.
when he do kiling how you going to panish him ?hi will laff at you and ask you what you going to do to me,my anser,you going to disasembly line to help peaple whoo need your parts,anything is aviable.

we have big problem litering,there should be find $1000 for litering,insted giving people ticket for speeding,city will make more money and city will be clean.


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

happysnag you should run for president.


----------



## Camo tow (Jul 19, 2012)

PDNaz said:


> happysnag you should run for president.


OOOf What?


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

PDNaz said:


> happysnag you should run for president.


I am not looking for Monica.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

I’ll catch hell for this one but oh well. If the majority are going to steal for a high, Just legalize the opiates until they weed themselves out instead of having cops carry shots to revive them. Then make it illegal again. Happens again, do it again because it ain’t going anywhere. It’s really no different than addictive tobacco and alcohol that has been killing thousands of of people annually for years. And I don’t see the government issuing any shots to save these people. What’s the difference? Money that’s what. So you boys can make fun of HS all you want. In the big picture he’s right. The laws are screwed up.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

in california mexican kiled cop and had 2 DUI,where is the lawyer and the judge now,they should be hold responsible for kiling the cop.


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

HappySnag said:


> in california mexican kiled cop and had 2 DUI,where is the lawyer and the judge now,they should be hold responsible for kiling the cop.


Have a happy new year..


----------



## gravy10 (Mar 18, 2015)

Happy New year.,.... enough already.


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

HappySnag said:


> in california mexican kiled cop and had 2 DUI,where is the lawyer and the judge now,they should be hold responsible for kiling the cop.


california, nuff said, Happy New Year!


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

the kids should be tought in school from first grade what is gun for.

#1 for hunting
#2 sport shooting
#3 protection

the kids should say in school before the class morning,from first grade

if i use gun for robery i go to disasembly line.
this sentence should be in every clas and you can read thet from back room.
perents are failing to teach kids what is right and what is wrong.

this way you have no puzle in your head what will hapen to you.

if the kids know what is right and what is wrong then we can have Happy New Year.and if they don't then we will not have Happy New Year.


----------



## Ctowner (May 9, 2017)

any body know how clean the water is in the cleveland area thx


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Ctowner said:


> any body know how clean the water is in the cleveland area thx


i went talk to the fish east 72,from 2pm to 5pm,no bump.
waves 3' to 4',3 boats fishing,10 guys fishing off shore,
water visibilyty 2' to 3'. north wind 15 mph.


----------

